# Pesky ants



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, need some recommendations for a product to get rid, or at least reduce the ants we bought with the house here, near Lliria/ Pedralba. We need something that is pet friendly, we have two dogs and a cat. Advice gratefully accepted


----------



## cazw (Aug 13, 2015)

*Pesky Ants*

I swear by Readers Digest, see rd.com/home/cleaning-organizing/13-common-items-for-getting-rid-of-ants]How to Get Rid of Ants | Reader's Digest

Good luck!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

LynnD said:


> Hi, need some recommendations for a product to get rid, or at least reduce the ants we bought with the house here, near Lliria/ Pedralba. We need something that is pet friendly, we have two dogs and a cat. Advice gratefully accepted


I buy an agricultural insecticide called Ralbi-10 which is used by commercial fruit growers to kill almost every insect imaginable, including the dreaded processionary caterpillars, mosquitoes and wasps as well as ants. It costs about €10 a litre but for use around a domestic garden that will last a couple of years as you only need to mix a few drops in 5 litres of water (follow the instructions carefully). You will also, of course, need to buy a garden sprayer and, for safety´s sake, some goggles and a face mask. It is only available at specialist agricultural suppliers. I have been using it around our house for several years and it has never caused any problems for our dog (but, of course, I shut her away when spraying).


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Got any hairspray ?

Spray the column and leave it for some time - other ants won't come near.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or get a spray from Mercadona, one which is effective for three months and is pet-friendly.
We too have been plagued with ants this summer but using the spray has kept them under control. But it's very hard to get rid of them completely and permanently.
I inspect the terrace every morning and spray if needed. We only had them in the house when I left the dog's bowl on the floor overnight.
In the seven years we've lived here I've only seen two cockroaches, both on the terrace making for the inside of the house. I killed them.


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice chaps. OH used the spray from Mercadona, quite by chance ( got it for mosses etc ) he decided to spray some into the crack they where heading in and out of and along the column, not seen any in 5 days. Fingers crossed for now. Know we won,t get rid of them totally, it just feels good to get one over on them


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

So far, (he said, touching his head) we haven't had any inside the house. A friend down the road has been plagued with them but her attitude was simply to ignore them. She said they are doing us a favour, they come in here and remove unwanted scraps of food that have fallen into inaccessible places. Why complain??

That's certainly one view....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I generally find the white powder you buy from most supermarkets will do the trick pretty effectively especially if you find where they are getting in and the nest.
I have never had a problem with pets eating it and it's normally disappeared in a day or two.

That said we brought some spray call Bio Kill the other day and it's for ground insects and it claims to be pet and human friendly. It definitely works too but you may have to apply it more often than the powder.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Works very very well, no powders or sprays so pet friendly...super effective
Ant juego de bombillas para coche! Tapón para botella de estación de Home Defence Ant cebo: Amazon.es: Hogar easy to get in Spain.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A spray called Un año sin insectos. Put on doorsteps or anywhere you think they are getting in. Worked for us, no idea if it lasts a year but certainly for months. Available in most supermarkets, ferreterias etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Won't be long before ants start becoming a nuisance again (although I don't know whether they are actually _Pesky_!) and I just came across this article
10 Ways To Keep Those Pesky Ants Out Of Your Kitchen | Care2 Causes


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

had my first mature cockroach in the kitchen today  of all the spiders/reptiles/insects that I have kept as pets or encountered in the wild its only the cockroach that makes me shudder and want to kill it, not collect it and put it back outside to on its merry way but to catch it kill it and flush it down the lav, it must be some kind of natural instinct because as an insect they don't really look that threatening they just look like a glorified beetle, had a massive one in the food cupboard last year, I opened the door and there it was just sat there with a look on its face as if to say ''yea, can I help you?'', needles to say any food that wasn't in a can was binned and the whole cupboard disinfected urggg!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

banana plant said:


> had my first mature cockroach in the kitchen today  of all the spiders/reptiles/insects that I have kept as pets or encountered in the wild its only the cockroach that makes me shudder and want to kill it, not collect it and put it back outside to on its merry way but to catch it kill it and flush it down the lav, it must be some kind of natural instinct because as an insect they don't really look that threatening they just look like a glorified beetle, had a massive one in the food cupboard last year, I opened the door and there it was just sat there with a look on its face as if to say ''yea, can I help you?'', needles to say any food that wasn't in a can was binned and the whole cupboard disinfected urggg!


Whatever you do, don't kill them by stamping on them - apparently this just spreads their eggs all over the place and they multiply.

We might get a few isolated ones each year (I've never found one in a cupboard, though, that must have been awful) and we use the spray from Mercadona. It's very effective, kills them in a very few seconds.


----------



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

my mom taught me this and it works just fine, is fairly safe, is cheap and makes the whole house smell clean (at least to my nose!).

she would mop the floors and wash counters with plain bleach. we would have to repeat the next season, but has a long lasting effect.


----------

